# Not-Halt Kennzeichnung



## b35 (21 November 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es ein Vorgabe daß ein Not-Halt Befehlsgerät (z. B. Pilzdruckschalter rot-gelb) auch eine Beschriftung/Kennzeichnung aufweisen muß?

Ich habe bisher nur folgendes gefunden:
- nach der Maschinenrichtlinie muß das Not-Halt Befehlsgerät "deutlich erkennbare, gut sichtbare und schnell zugängliche Stellteile haben. Auch in der Leitlinie dazu wird nicht mehr gefordert.
- nach DIN EN ISO 13850 (Sicherheit von Maschinen, Not-Halt) heißt es nur "dort, wo Markierungen vorgesehen sind, muß das Symbol IEC 60417: 2002-10 [5638] verwendet werden.

Gruß


----------



## snake_1842 (21 November 2013)

In der DIN EN 60204-1 steht unter Punkt 10.7 drin das der Schalter Rot sein muss. Falls ein Untergrund vorhanden ist muss dieser gelb sein.


----------



## b35 (21 November 2013)

Danke.
Daß ich *dort* nicht geschaut habe. :???:


----------



## Klopfer (22 November 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

aus den Definitionen der Normen leitet sich ab, dass die Notbefehlseinrichtung die einzige Befehlseinrichtung ist, die nicht über die Farbkennzeichnung hinaus beschriftet werden muss. Das heißt nicht, dass sie nicht auch beschriftet werden DARF. Im Falle einer missverständlichen Zuordnung einer Notbefehlseinrichtung muss diese gekennzeichnet sein (Stichwort Bereichsnothalt) was aber immer wieder eine Herausforderung darstellt.

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

